# Albino Coastal Carpet Python Rumours



## Bl69aze (Jan 19, 2019)

Supposedly a known breeder has hatched an Albino coastal carpet python the other day - Does anyone know if the rumours are true?

would be pretty cool to see


----------



## chloe.j.f (Jan 19, 2019)

Definitely not rumour, ——— produced it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 19, 2019)

chloe.j.f said:


> Definitely not rumour, Kurt walker produced it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didnt want to say name for a potential privacy reason, but is there any proof or post anywhere? i checked his profile and saw nothing


----------



## chloe.j.f (Jan 19, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> Didnt want to say name for a potential privacy reason, but is there any proof or post anywhere? i checked his profile and saw nothing



Yeah it’s on the persons profile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 19, 2019)

chloe.j.f said:


> Yeah it’s on the persons profile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i see nothing except a 2yo pic of a darwin that hes been crossing with coastals


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 19, 2019)

Any Darwin coastal cross I have seen looks dull, lacks the fluro and subtle colours you can get from Darwins so I don't see the point.


----------



## chloe.j.f (Jan 19, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> i see nothing except a 2yo pic of a darwin that hes been crossing with coastals



It’s a pure coastal. He hasn’t uploaded the photo as public so you won’t see it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Jan 29, 2019)

well this is very exciting.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 29, 2019)

I've seen the pictures, it's real. The original pure albino Coastal does look very different from the Blondie/Darwin mutation, and we can be pretty confident that it's genuinely an independent mutation and pure Coastal. It'll be cool when someone proves it out with the Blondie line, hopefully it will be incompatible, which will remove any doubts.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 29, 2019)

I need pictures  @Sdaji


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 29, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> I need pictures  @Sdaji



It's a hard knock life.


----------



## Mick666 (Jan 30, 2019)

Holy hell. if this is true then pure coastal sunglows, snows, and moonglows are possible. Plus you can super the caramel.


----------



## Luke Jenkins (Dec 28, 2019)

It's true I work with the guy


----------



## SheWentMad (Dec 30, 2019)

Came across this the other day... 
won’t allow me to upload the photos with the add. 10k price tag with albino hatchlings also pictured.
Haven’t looked into it much



[doublepost=1577666383,1577607549][/doublepost]Can anyone confirm how legit the above add might be? Username on the add “Greg” 
Would be interesting to know more.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bl69aze said:


> Supposedly a known breeder has hatched an Albino coastal carpet python the other day - Does anyone know if the rumours are true?
> 
> would be pretty cool to see


Pure coastal albinos! Sounds spicy!


----------



## thumper84 (Oct 26, 2020)

Well they just went on my want list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

